# anybody want a rat??????



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

anybody willing to come to whidbey island washington to get a new hooded rat in about 3 weeks???my female rat just had babys last tuesday night.9 of them I got her from a pet store and she was pregnant lucky me you could'nt tell at all, she was the smallest in the cage well if you live where I do and you want a pet rat reply back.
thanks,


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

You should put your location in your subject line and a post of baby rats avail (insert date approx when you think they would be 5 weeks old) in (location).

Did she already have the babies? If not I wouldn't bother posting yet, since she may reabsorb or she may have a complicated delivery.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

> my female rat just had babys last tuesday night.9 of them


----------



## Maple (Jun 9, 2008)

yes she already had them.


----------



## geebus (Jun 23, 2008)

Did they find the homes lady ?


----------

